# 25 inch biceps



## Super Hulk (Feb 28, 2006)

real or fake ?

from: http://brighton.ncsa.uiuc.edu/~prajlich/manfred/


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 28, 2006)

real


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 28, 2006)

synthol enhanced.


----------



## Steele20 (Feb 28, 2006)

really fake


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 28, 2006)

That is Manfred Hoebel from world's strongest man.  They are real, but I thought they were more like 23".  He has had those for a while, I don't know how long synthol has been used, but I remember 10 or so years ago seeing him on WSM with those arms.


----------



## topolo (Feb 28, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> That is Manfred Hoebel from world's strongest man.  They are real, but I thought they were more like 23".  He has had those for a while, I don't know how long synthol has been used, but I remember 10 or so years ago seeing him on WSM with those arms.



did you rub one out?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 28, 2006)

Does a fat baby fart?


----------



## topolo (Feb 28, 2006)

Kefe does.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 28, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Kefe does.



Only when you slide the beef out.


----------



## topolo (Feb 28, 2006)

true dat


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 28, 2006)

first of all, it would be 25 inch arms, not 25 inch biceps.

second, the picture in the middle looks extremely synthol inhanced


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> synthol enhanced.



ditto.


----------



## GFR (Feb 28, 2006)

*I just compair all the BS guys talk about their arms  to this man..

 20.25 inch cold upper arms.....











*


----------



## Ross051288 (Feb 28, 2006)

why in the hell would anyone want to have arms that big


----------



## KEFE (Feb 28, 2006)

Mine r gonna be 56.75 inches


----------



## topolo (Feb 28, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Mine r gonna be 56.75 inches



ok homo


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 28, 2006)

Real...  

Fake...  


How about STUPID?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> That is Manfred Hoebel from world's strongest man.  They are real, but I thought they were more like 23".  He has had those for a while, I don't know how long synthol has been used, but I remember 10 or so years ago seeing him on WSM with those arms.



Nope, he had the world record around the mid 90s, 25.5" as I recall. Kreg Kovacs was about the same even when shredded, now though he looks much less than that.


----------



## Mista (Mar 1, 2006)

> Originally posted by *Robert DiMaggio*
> _ditto_.



Ditto


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 1, 2006)

synthol enhanced

Sergio Oliva = CRAZY CUBAN BB KING


----------



## GFR (Mar 1, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Nope, he had the world record around the mid 90s, 25.5" as I recall. Kreg Kovacs was about the same even when shredded, now though he looks much less than that.


Both are 6'5'' and the measurements were pumped.....no even close to the Amazing Sergio who at a mere 5'9 had *"cold"* 20.25 upper arms.....and also a 30 waist and a 51 relaxed chest.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 1, 2006)

and he was frickin crazy.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 1, 2006)

Kovacs is 6'2" bro. The Guinness Book claims those are cold numbers for all who hold the record. 'Grizzly' Adams once held the record (RIP).


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Kovacs is 6'2" bro. The Guinness Book claims those are cold numbers for all who hold the record. *'Grizzly' Adams once held the record (RIP*).


 Grizzly Adams did have a beard!


----------



## GFR (Mar 1, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Kovacs is 6'2" bro. The Guinness Book claims those are cold numbers for all who hold the record. 'Grizzly' Adams once held the record (RIP).


6'2-6'5 who knows....all I know id he has a 45 inch waist and 23-25 inch arms ans looks like shit...Sergio looks bigger and has 1/2 the waist of that goon.


*Do you want to look like this??*










*Or this??*


----------



## Mudge (Mar 1, 2006)

Kovacs' prime years are long over, that top pic of his is a display of such. Its a case of "Palumboism."


----------



## GFR (Mar 1, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Kovacs' prime years are long over, that top pic of his is a display of such. Its a case of "Palumboism."


Kovac's never won a big pro show......he never looked good next to his peers ever. Sergio won the Mr Olympia 3 times and in his prime only lost to Arnold....who many consider the best bodybuilder  of all time....nuff said.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Kovac's never won a big pro show......he never looked good next to his peers ever. Sergio won the Mr Olympia 3 times and in his prime only lost to Arnold....who many consider the best bodybuilder  of all time....nuff said.




True Story, 

Sergio was almost as great as Kovacs is now at 360 @ 1.3% bodyfat.


----------

